# R22-100: Initial Release Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

This thread is for all issues relating to the initial software release for R22.

The shipping release is 0x022B.

When you get 0x022D, release notes are here:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=128022


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> This thread is for all issues relating to the initial software release for R22.


Just out of curiosity, what *is* the version number of the "initial national release" of the R22 software?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

0x022B is coming out of the factory, and they will update to 0x022D almost immediately.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

*1. Media Share Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
While playing a slide show with music, I decided to play a recorded show. When I selected the show and hit Play, it started to play the show, but the audio was still the music that I had playing from the slide show. I used the Green button to have it display the audio info and then hit Stop to stop the music. At that point, I had no audio at all. If I hit the Green button to toggle between audio/video information as allowed in Media Share nothing happened. It obviously knew that I was no longer using Media Share then, but would not play the TV audio. I had to hit Exit to go back to LiveTV and then replay the show from my PlayList.

*2. TrickPlay Issue/LiveTV Pause Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Exited out of a recording and trickplay functions were not available. This is related to the Pause issue when exiting a recording. No trickplay functions will work for about 15 seconds after coming out a recording. You also cannot pause LiveTV for about 15 seconds after changing channels.

*3. LiveTV Pause Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When pausing LiveTV, it jumps back a few seconds first instead of pausing right away. When viewing a recorded program or programming in the Live Buffer, it pauses immediately.

*4. Series List Recording Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Set it to record a SL for _DEA_ last night. As stated above after the reboot for the DL, it changed to record a 10am showing today instead of the midnight showing. While in the SL viewing the episodes, I clicked on the 10am showing to remove the R)) icon and then double-clicked on the midnight show to re-add the R)) icon. I did not check my ToDo list at that time to see what was scheduled. This morning, I found it recording the 10am showing of _DEA_. The ToDo list does not show an entry for the midnight showing. It had also updated the Prioritizer to show that there were 3 Upcoming Episodes now.

*5. Recording History Issue (Recording Permissions): Possibly Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Went viewing the history to see what was going on with _DEA_, I noticed a couple of interesting entries. It listed the 10am showing of _DEA_, which it was currently recording, as Deleted. When I selected that entry, the comments stated "This episode was deleted due to its recording permissions. (1002)". No idea why that would be there.

_Update:._ No instances of this error have been reported recently.

*6. On Demand Issue:* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When viewing a listing of shows available on Channel 1000, the column that displays the channel the show is from is not big enough. This causes the word "Movies" for Channel 1100 to be cut off. That is the only channel I saw the issue with. This could probably be fixed by displaying "NR" for "No Rating" and making the rating column smaller.

*7. On Demand Issue:* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When selecting the green/red button to change channels while on Channel 1000, the PIG flickers on every channel change.

*8. RW/Jumpback Issue: Partially Corrected* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When selecting the jumpback button the picture freezes for a moment while the audio begins at the jumpback spot. After the slight picture freeze, the video then completes the jumpback. The audio and video are still synched after the video completes the jumpback. This also occurs when hitting Play after RWing.

_Update:_ I noticed that when using Jumpback from LiveTV, the audio/video are both synched as soon as it performs the jumpback, but there is a slight delay for the jumpback to occur. When performing the Jumpback while in the Live Buffer, the audio still starts playing back before the video begins. When using the RW button, the opposite occurs when using RW from LiveTV or from the Live Buffer.

*9. Recording Settings Issue:* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
In creating an SL, I selected a show from the Guide and selected Record Series. The confirmation came on and stated that All Episodes will be recorded. My Recording Settings Defaults are set so that only First Runs are recorded.

*10. Record Series via Selecting Show:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
This was another example of how when creating a SL, your Recording Settings Defaults are ignored. When searching for a show or selecting it via the Guide, you select Record Series. By selecting Record Series and not just Record on the one episode that was returned or in the Guide, it should have followed my Recording Settings Defaults, which it did not as they were set up for First Run. Even though the episode used to create the SL was a repeat, it is marked as scheduled to record even though the SL is set for First Run.

*11. Prioritizer/Episode List Issue:* 
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Looking in my Prioritizer, it shows _Monk_ as having "No Upcoming Episodes". When performing a Search, there are multiple upcoming episodes, only all repeats. When I selected _Monk_ in the Prioritizer, I only got the Record Settings screen as if there were no upcoming episodes. I should have had the Episodes menu option to allow me to see that there were "0 First Run/xx Total Episodes".

*12. Cancel This/Cancel Series Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
I checked out the new "Cancel This/Cancel Series feature" and it does work. One issue I noticed though is that when choosing to cancel it only stops the recording and does not delete it, thus leaving you with a partial recording. It might be better if they combined the "Stop and Keep/Delete" prompt with the "Cancel Series" choice.

*13. Skip-to-Tick Issue: Corrected*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
You can now skip-to-tick to the beginning and end of a show. Previously, the start and end of a show were not counted as a tick mark.

*14. Recorded Show Channel Bar Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When watching a recorded show, if you select More Info from the Channel Bar and then select Done, the information shown on the Channel Bar when the screen exits is the show that is currently playing on the channel that the recorded show was from. It does not show the information for the recorded show.

*15. Checking Satellite Settings Screen Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Exit button does not work when on the "Checking Satellite Settings" screen like it does on other receivers.

*16. Parental Control Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When selecting to Block Adult Channels in the Parental Controls, it will also block any title with a rating of TV-MA. As there is a separate setting for blocking shows via rating, the Block Adult Channels setting should only block/remove channels that have been designated as an Adult Channel (593-598) and the Players Channel VoD.

*17. PlayList Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When finished watching a recorded showing or selecting List while watching a recording, the PlayList appears with the topmost item in the list highlighted. It should automatically select the current show that is being watched or has just ended. If the show is part of a group, the group should automatically be expanded and the current show selected.

*18. Remote Control Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
I am using my Samsung HCM5525W HD-Ready TV with my R22. I found a code that allowed me to control the TV Input menu and select inputs via that menu while on the DirecTV setting of the remote. Since upgrading to 0x022b, I can still bring up the TV Input menu via the Input button, but I can no longer select a different input. If I slide the switch to TV, I can then choose an input method. I don't know why this would have changed after the upgrade.

*19. FF/RW Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When on FF2 or RW2, the picture is very choppy. On the R15, the FF2 and RW2 appear to be a lot smoother. This makes it more difficult to determine when you want to hit Play to get out of FF or RW causing more instances in which you then need to hit FF or RW again to get to the correct spot desired.

*20. Delete From PlayList Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
After finishing watching a recording, I hit List before the Delete prompt appeared. I highlighted the show in the PlayList and use the Red button to delete the show. After confirming the deletion, the PIG disappeared although there was a light-colored line delineating where the PIG should be. The deleted show was still in the PlayList and the screen just sat there. When I hit Exit, all text graphics on the screen disappeared leaving me with just the background of the PlayList to include the DirecTV logo. No other keypresses would work. After about 2 minutes, the screen turned grey, the PIG appeared with the LiveTV, and the PlayList reappeared.

*21. Sluggish Delete From PlayList Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
This might be related to the above issue, but I noticed that when deleting a recording from the PlayList, there seems to be a greater time than before in performing the deletion. The PIG definitely turns grey for a noticeable moment and before it starts playing LiveTV.

*22. Recording Pixelation:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
There seems to be an increase in random pixelation in recordings. This is occuring when there were no weather issues to speak of and the same recording on a R15-300 does not have the pixelation. The pixelation lasts for usually no more than 30 seconds to 1 minute. There have also been some audio synch issues that are quickly corrected with the use of TrickPlay features.

*23. Reduced Picture Quality:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Some users are reporting a reduction in picture quality when using S-video or composite connections compared to the same connections from an R15.

*24. Caller ID Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When a software update is performed, caller ID has a tendency to stop working for some users. In order to try to get it to work again, the user needs to Turn Off Caller ID notices in Menu, go into System Info & Test and run Test
once. If Phone says OK, Turn On Caller ID notices in Menu.

*25. Media Share Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When Media Share cannot connect to the server, the initial error message that appears states, "Unable to access media*. .*". As you can see, there is an extra space and period at the end of the message.

*26. Media Share Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
I have been having the issue recently that when I try to access media, I will repeatedly get the "Unable to access..." message, which eventually turns into the "Cannot connect to server..." message. If I keep trying though, it will eventually connect. This happens with both audio and photos. I am currently using TVersity connected via hardwire through a WRT54G router.

*27. Start Late Bug:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
Confirmed an issue that ThomasM posted in another thread. The R22 appears to start recording later than its fellow R15. I recorded Lost on both the R22-100 and the R15-300. When playing back Lost on the R22, it appears to start about a minute or two after the R15 recording. On the R15, I have the end of the previews for next week's Grey's Anatomy, but on the R22 the recording starts right after the beginning of the show.

With the HR2x series, there was/is an issue of recordings appearing to start late. I believe it was attributed to the fact of the DVR switching resolutions or a lag with HDMI, but that is obviously not the case here as we cannot change resolutions and I am not using HDMI.

- Merg


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I rolled back to 22B this weekend. When I got up this morning, the receiver had downloaded 22D. After download, the Caller ID did not work again. The receiver stayed in the RF mode this time.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I rolled back to 22B this weekend. When I got up this morning, the receiver had downloaded 22D. After download, the Caller ID did not work again. The receiver stayed in the RF mode this time.


Suggest you turn Off Caller ID notices in Menu.Go into System Info&Test and run Test
once.If Phone says OK.Turn On notices in Menu.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Suggest you turn Off Caller ID notices in Menu.Go into System Info&Test and run Test
> once.If Phone says OK.Turn On notices in Menu.


I know, I have to do this after every download. I just wanted to report my "issues" for all the new people.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> I know, I have to do this after every download. I just wanted to report my "issues" for all the new people.


Me too.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Added to the Issue List...

*Caller ID Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When a software update is performed, caller ID has a tendency to stop working for some users. In order to try to get it to work again, the user needs to Turn Off Caller ID notices in Menu, go into System Info & Test and run Test
once. If Phone says OK, Turn On Caller ID notices in Menu.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I did a Reformat last night(That didn't take too long now did it?).The object was to see if a reformat would improve hangups I'm experiencing when scrolling thru the guide and improve speed scrolling the guide like on the R15.It did not help.Tried the remote RC64RB in IR and RF.Still hanging up while scrolling the guide.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Well I did a Reformat last night(That didn't take too long now did it?).The object was to see if a reformat would improve hangups I'm experiencing when scrolling thru the guide and improve speed scrolling the guide like on the R15.It did not help.Tried the remote RC64RB in IR and RF.Still hanging up while scrolling the guide.


The big question is, Did you reformat it this morning too?


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

dodge boy said:


> The big question is, Did you reformat it this morning too?


Indeed....................


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> The big question is, Did you reformat it this morning too?


No actually did it twice last night!.Couldn't wait till morning.Same results.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> No actually did it twice last night!.Couldn't wait till morning.Same results.


Indeed........ :lol:


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

For sure................


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Suggest you turn Off Caller ID notices in Menu.Go into System Info&Test and run Test
> once.If Phone says OK.Turn On notices in Menu.


I did this Caller ID worked for 2 numbers,failed on 2 others.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I did this Caller ID worked for 2 numbers,failed on 2 others.


Repeat the process................


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Repeat the process................


I did...results to be continued.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> I did...results to be continued.


may I suggest a Reformat? :goodjob:

Indeed......


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> may I suggest a Reformat? :goodjob:
> 
> Indeed......


Think maybe DirecTV needs to change the ID of the R22 to NR22?.NR for No Reformat!.:goodjob: :righton:


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Think maybe DirecTV needs to change the ID of the R22 to NR22?.NR for No Reformat!.:goodjob: :righton:


I thought you were the reformatter......


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

I have been noticing on the R22 the picture seems to be alittle darker with alittle more clarity.Like on my R15.Good Job!.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

dodge boy said:


> I thought you were the reformatter......


That's Reformattor!.Well still have the R15.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

So far Caller ID is now working properly.Registered 6 calls,I cleared the list no retest.
It displayed the next call.Will continue observation.So far Good Job!.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> I have been noticing on the R22 the picture seems to be alittle darker with alittle more clarity.Like on my R15.Good Job!.


The jury is still out but I just *may* have noticed a little PQ improvement lately from the R22 vs the R15. I'd still like to see what happens if this unit were switched to 480i mode from 480p mode. Then, EVERYONE with a TV having component input could use that output and not have a rolling pic.

PS: How long does an R22 reformat take?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> The jury is still out but I just *may* have noticed a little PQ improvement lately from the R22 vs the R15. I'd still like to see what happens if this unit were switched to 480i mode from 480p mode. Then, EVERYONE with a TV having component input could use that output and not have a rolling pic.
> 
> PS: How long does an R22 reformat take?


Think your question might as well be how much does a hen weigh?.

As it seems to me DirecTV has taken care of one of the problems that has plagued the R15 from the start.Until there are reports of the R22 locking up,freezing ect. like the R15,because the R15 reformat not only reformatted the hard drive but got rid of the old original software and installed the new software as the original.I received no pleasure having to reset everything but that was the nature of the beast(R15).

Now the question has become will the R22 bury the reformat issue forever?.I for one hope it is so.Now the issue of the 480i and 480p seems to me to be a simple one.That DirecTV couldn't give us the option of 480i and 480p without also giving us 720p and 1080i which would make no sense to me because my TV could not see those resolutions anyways.So they made 480p HDMI/ Component and 480i S-Video/Composite and to me that makes sense.But then again that's my own opinion.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Think your question might as well be how much does a hen weigh?.
> 
> As it seems to me DirecTV has taken care of one of the problems that has plagued the R15 from the start.Until there are reports of the R22 locking up,freezing ect. like the R15,because the R15 reformat not only reformatted the hard drive but got rid of the old original software and installed the new software as the original.I received no pleasure having to reset everything but that was the nature of the beast(R15).
> 
> Now the question has become will the R22 bury the reformat issue forever?.I for one hope it is so.Now the issue of the 480i and 480p seems to me to be a simple one.That DirecTV couldn't give us the option of 480i and 480p without also giving us 720p and 1080i which would make no sense to me because my TV could not see those resolutions anyways.So they made 480p HDMI/ Component and 480i S-Video/Composite and to me that makes sense.But then again that's my own opinion.


What have you been drinking?.......... They could have made 480i easily accessible for SD, and grayed"blocked" the HD resolutions...... As far as I am concerned it is a bug to be fixed...... Wonder if a "reformat" would remedy....


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> What have you been drinking?.......... They could have made 480i easily accessible for SD, and grayed"blocked" the HD resolutions...... As far as I am concerned it is a bug to be fixed...... Wonder if a "reformat" would remedy....


remedy... Indeed....... :lol:


----------



## MartyS (Dec 29, 2006)

Does anyone know if the R22 is available through retail channels like Costco, or only through D*?

Thanks!


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

LOCODUDE said:


> What have you been drinking?.......... They could have made 480i easily accessible for SD, and grayed"blocked" the HD resolutions...... As far as I am concerned it is a bug to be fixed...... Wonder if a "reformat" would remedy....


+1

Doubt if a reformat would remedy since the blocking of the resolution change is part of the software or EEPROM code in the hardware.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

MartyS said:


> Does anyone know if the R22 is available through retail channels like Costco, or only through D*?
> 
> Thanks!


Good question....probably too soon to tell.

Even better question- if it does become available at retail *I wonder if it will cost $99 or $199.*


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> What have you been drinking?.......... They could have made 480i easily accessible for SD, and grayed"blocked" the HD resolutions...... As far as I am concerned it is a bug to be fixed...... Wonder if a "reformat" would remedy....


I'll never tell.:sure:

DirecTV has already made 480i easily accessible for SD,and grayed"blocked" the HD resolutions.

Nope as I already verified the R22 is a "Do Not Need Reformat" DirecTV DVR+.

.....Indeed!......

Gotcha!.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Added the following issues...

*25. Media Share Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
When Media Share cannot connect to the server, the initial error message that appears states, "Unable to access media*. .*". As you can see, there is an extra space and period at the end of the message.

*26. Media Share Issue:*
_Initially Reported: 0x022D_
I have been having the issue recently that when I try to access media, I will repeatedly get the "Unable to access..." message, which eventually turns into the "Cannot connect to server..." message. If I keep trying though, it will eventually connect. This happens with both audio and photos. I am currently using TVersity connected via hardwire through a WRT54G router.

- Merg


----------



## arkmich (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm not sure which software version introduced this, but I've found an issue with the Search for Shows - By Title. This is on an R22-100, from the first field trials, with the latest CE installed. This weekend, I searched for a show titled "How It's Made". It did not show up in the search results list. So, I went to the guide and pressed Info on the Science Channel, and sure enough a whole bunch of episodes showed up there. I set them to record, and did a title search again, even just starting with "How..." and then scrolling, and nothing showed up. It seems that not all of the shows from the guide are present in the Search By Title function.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are some guide data issues with some channels. This is a long-term problem and not limited to R22s.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Noticed today during recording one program and watching another had Caller ID display failure.


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

Receiver reboot itself on Sunday and again Yesterday, I was home sick yesterday so it was on almost all day before it did it. After it restarted I checked the temp. It was 104 degrees. Not too hot.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Confirmed an issue that ThomasM posted in another thread. The R22 appears to start recording later than its fellow R15. I recorded Lost on both the R22-100 and the R15-300. When playing back Lost on the R22, it appears to start about a minute or two after the R15 recording. On the R15, I have the end of the previews for next week's Grey's Anatomy, but on the R22 the recording starts right after the beginning of the show.

With the HR2x series, there was/is an issue of recordings appearing to start late. I believe it was attributed to the fact of the DVR switching resolutions or a lag with HDMI, but that is obviously not the case here as we cannot change resolutions and I am not using HDMI.

This is a major issue that needs to be addressed. This issue will be added to the Issue List.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Saw something interesting today with the R22-100.Setup to record a movie on HBO-501 at 11am.When I turned it off (Standby) it was on my local ABC channel-30.
Turned it back on while recording I was watching HBO-501 on the screen.Double checked to make sure I was only set to record 1 program not 2,1 program confirmed.
This is exactly what my R15-500 does when you record one program too.Before with the R22 you could record 1 program,put the DVR in Standby.Then when you would turn it on while recording you would still be on local ABC-30.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Saw something interesting today with the R22-100.Setup to record a movie on HBO-501 at 11am.When I turned it off (Standby) it was on my local ABC channel-30.
> Turned it back on while recording I was watching HBO-501 on the screen.Double checked to make sure I was only set to record 1 program not 2,1 program confirmed.
> This is exactly what my R15-500 does when you record one program too.Before with the R22 you could record 1 program,put the DVR in Standby.Then when you would turn it on while recording you would still be on local ABC-30.


It must have something to do with coming out of Standby. When coming out of Standby, if a tuner is recording I guess it is making it the active tuner.

- Merg


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

The Merg said:


> It must have something to do with coming out of Standby. When coming out of Standby, if a tuner is recording I guess it is making it the active tuner.
> 
> - Merg


Correct but up until today it never did that.

Update: Had another movie scheduled to record 2pm Encore Action-532.R22-100 in standby on ABC-30 local channel.Turned on 40 minutes into recording.Channel was still on ABC-30 local channel.Good Job!
Retested phone line OK.Caller ID working.


----------



## GiantFan (Oct 31, 2006)

Well - I am pretty satisfied with the new R22-100 so much so that I called to cancel the R15-100 and I am sending it back. With all of the improvements that the R22 has over the R15 - I decided to jump in with both feet!!  Now if it ever allows for HD access - then I will really be happy


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi,

I just received my R22-100 yesterday. Although I am still waiting on activation (constant error on DirecTV's end when the CSR attempts to activate), I am wondering about the component connection. I have a standard definition Sony flat screen and only get a rolling picture when connected via component. I receive a great picture when connected via S-Video. Has anyone else experienced this and/or knows how to resolve? Thank you in advance for any responses.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

morbid_fun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just received my R22-100 yesterday. Although I am still waiting on activation (constant error on DirecTV's end when the CSR attempts to activate), I am wondering about the component connection. I have a standard definition Sony flat screen and only get a rolling picture when connected via component. I receive a great picture when connected via S-Video. Has anyone else experienced this and/or knows how to resolve? Thank you in advance for any responses.


Yea unless you have progressive scan in your TV(Which it doesn't sound like you do) I don't either.You will only be able to connect up 480i with S-Video or Composite.HDMI and Component are 480p(yes we know the LED light stays on 480p).My picture also rolls with Component with my TV because my TV doesn't have progressive scan.


----------



## morbid_fun (Jan 16, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Yea unless you have progressive scan in your TV(Which it doesn't sound like you do) I don't either.You will only be able to connect up 480i with S-Video or Composite.HDMI and Component are 480p(yes we know the LED light stays on 480p).My picture also rolls with Component with my TV because my TV doesn't have progressive scan.


Thank you for the input. You are correct, no progressive scan. That sucks, but the S-Video picture still looks great.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

GiantFan said:


> Well - I am pretty satisfied with the new R22-100 so much so that I called to cancel the R15-100 and I am sending it back. With all of the improvements that the R22 has over the R15 - I decided to jump in with both feet!!  Now if it ever allows for HD access - then I will really be happy


I can understand your decision.The R22-100 is so far a big step above the R15.

Think the question on HD access will remain a future question otherwise it would not be a R22-100.As I believe this is what DirecTV wants this DVR to be at this time.:sure:


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

morbid_fun said:


> Thank you for the input. You are correct, no progressive scan. That sucks, but the S-Video picture still looks great.


Your welcome it's not a total loss for me cause my DVD player does 480i Component.

I also agree the picture on the R22-100 is looking good.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

Well folks...... Was filling up my drive to ascertain for sure what is the true capacity of the drive........ However filled up to 92%, but unit started to act erratic, froze up solid. RBR didn't work at first, rebooted, nothing would work....... Had to delete approx. 10% of recording. Now all seems well .......... Whew!!!


----------



## dodge boy (Mar 31, 2006)

LOCODUDE said:


> Well folks...... Was filling up my drive to ascertain for sure what is the true capacity of the drive........ However filled up to 92%, but unit started to act erratic, froze up solid. RBR didn't work at first, rebooted, nothing would work....... Had to delete approx. 10% of recording. Now all seems well .......... Whew!!!


Indeed......


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Okay. I checked my History and on the R22, I only have one entry that it is Recorded. The recording started at 10:02 pm and was for 58 minutes. I checked the R15 and the start time there was at 10:02 pm as well. In checking out Grey's Anatomy, which was recorded before Lost, it lists it as being 1:02 minutes in length, which would put in running until 10:02 pm.

So, I went ahead and did some checking, if started the recording over and hit the Jumpback button, it actually went back farther in the recording than where it is starting. I was actually able to hit it 3 times and got almost to the point where the R15 starts at. However, if I hit it again (which probably would have taken me before the R15 start point) it actually jumped forward in time about 45 seconds.

I tried to go "back in time" on other recordings. It seems to be able to do this when you record shows back-to-back on the same channel. I was able to repeat this issue exactly when watching the recording the Battlestar Galactica after recording Doctor Who.

Once again, an issue that definitely needs to be resolved.

- Merg


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Question to Doug Brott - I don't see the model's FW on your site, and same time there seen FW for unknown 0x0015-700 with close numbers. Any chance to identify ?


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

The Merg said:


> I tried to go "back in time" on other recordings. It seems to be able to do this when you record shows back-to-back on the same channel. I was able to repeat this issue exactly when watching the recording the Battlestar Galactica after recording Doctor Who.
> 
> - Merg


Very true. The best way to "back up" to the REAL beginning is to just hit REW to level 1 or 2. When it gets to the REAL beginning, it starts playing.

Even more interesting, on "back-to-back" recordings on the same channel, you will often find the SAME MINUTE OR TWO of the shows recorded as part of BOTH shows!! In other words, if you play show #1 to the end and then start show #2 and BACK IT UP to the beginning of the recording, you may see the same portion of programming as part of BOTH recordings!


----------



## zuf (May 25, 2007)

ThomasM said:


> Even more interesting, on "back-to-back" recordings on the same channel, you will often find the SAME MINUTE OR TWO of the shows recorded as part of BOTH shows!! In other words, if you play show #1 to the end and then start show #2 and BACK IT UP to the beginning of the recording, you may see the same portion of programming as part of BOTH recordings!


I've noticed this behavior too. What I'm wondering is if it is recording the same channel with both tuners, or is it simply a function of how the show is flushed to the disk?


----------



## Pink Fairy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mine was locked up last night for 5 minutes...when I finally decided to reset, it unfroze.

Dunno why.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

zuf said:


> I've noticed this behavior too. What I'm wondering is if it is recording the same channel with both tuners, or is it simply a function of how the show is flushed to the disk?


Indeed...........I too have noticed this behavior......


----------



## morphius2036 (May 16, 2008)

Merg

I know that the folders are showing up because when you set up Mediashare it found the file types in the folders. I am using Windows Media Player 11 and I had the same problem but once I went to the folders and enabled sharring I never received thoses messages again.


----------

